# Benjamin Marauder 25 Synthetic stock



## conntaxman

I called crossman up today [6-25-13] and the guy told me about the Synthetic stock,he didn't except them in this summer,he even wants one.I sent my Ben XL1100 back to a company that i bought it so that i could buy a Marauder .25 PCP with the new stock. So the way he sounded I guess that i'll be getting the wood stock.I'll do so mod's on the stock ,i do alot with wood any ways.
I still cant get over how much these pcp rifles cost.You can get a high power rifle cheaper. LOL. I know it the noise part, that is why im getting the .25cal. The XL1100 i had was doing good after about 300 shots.I was keeping the group inside a Dime. At the end i was shooting at roofing nails.
oh and then the pump for the marauder, holy smokes $200.00, then if you dont have a tank,if you wanted spare air. I have some tanks in my shop, and my welding supplier can fill tanks with just air. So for all you that have one you also can go to a welding shop supply and get your compressed air.
Why im getting the .25 is because im going after some yotes near my house.
John


----------



## NCAG1

They do get expensive! But you have to remember if you ever broke down a complex PCP there are alot of parts in these rifles as compared to a traditional powder burner. So that may be some of the reason of cost and if you ever tear down a springer it gets even worse!!!!! 

But yes, your right. My friends who ask me what I paid for that gun like $200 I just smile and say, yes! Not worth explaining to them why the cost.


----------

